# Introducing..........



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Funny you should post Beth, I just went to your website about an hour ago and saw your new baby! I am so jealous - you know I wanted a Ted baby, and now by the time I'm ready again it will probably have to be a Ted grandbaby. What a cutie pie. I have to keep reminding myself that I am in no position to take on a new puppy right now!

Flip and I will plan on seeing you in 2016!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL! Do you think we can make hotel reservations yet?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

wakemup said:


> LOL! Do you think we can make hotel reservations yet?


Well, from what I understand, they are contracted in Orlando through 2015. So unless you plan on making hotel reservations in every major city in the US until we find out where that year will be held, probably not! :


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

But let's talk Sheryl into bringing Uncle Party there too. I want to be at an NOI with Party and Bender! ROFL


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hey what about me... I took you!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes but going with Michelle doesn't sound as funny as going with Party and Bender :


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I have thought about what I will sound like with certain commands coming after his name. "Over" for one gives me reason to pause..........


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

He is very handsome! Should have a LOT of fun with him!!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww! He is a cutie pie!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, sooo cute!!! I am a Ted fan and I am sure you will be happy! Maybe 2016 will be back in Long Beach and we can come watch Bender and Flip!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He's adorable!! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bender is adorable, and I love his name.


----------

